

Apple may have chosen the wrong new font - keyle
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/4/5778972/apple-may-have-chosen-the-wrong-new-font

======
na85
How is this newsworthy? I'm not an Apple user, so forgive me if I'm wrong but
can't users just change the fonts?

